# Other ways to find a rescue dog?



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, I didn't comment before because I have no productive advice haha but I see that nobody's commented so maybe I'll help get the ball rollin haha  Just wanted to let you know that I think rescuing is a magical thing and I think you are wonderful for doing it!  Good for you! Can't wait to hear how it works out for you! (LOVE both pugs AND poms  )


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Check Craigslist ads, your local city animal shelter, humane society and spca. Adoptapet.com, petango.com, petharbor.com


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Check with local vet clinics. Many times they have clients who need to give up dogs and don't want to release them to the rescue, but they let their vet know of their plans. Sometimes the vet clinics allow people to post on their bulletin boards and you could always look there.

Our vet keeps a list of people looking to adopt/acquire certain breeds of dogs. They actually have a little pet orphanage associated with the veterinary clinic and get people coming in wanting to release to the orphanage. If they don't take the dog into their rescue, they allow courtesy listings on the website and on the clinic's bulletin board. There could be a similar type of set up in your area. I've actually been called several times by employees at the vet clinic we patronize asking if we are looking for another golden because they have someone who needs to release one.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Are you guys set on a purebred rescue? 

We went through a purebred rescue with our collie, but the all breed rescues are the ones where the fosters bring the dogs out to showings at pet stores. You can generally sit down and talk to the foster about the specific dog you are interested in even before you fill out an application.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

We are 100% NOT set on a purebred. We just want to rescue a little dog who needs a home  I just went to those rescues because I knew they exist. I checked out the Ottawa humane society, Peterbrough, Kingston, Toronto, Barrie and the small town shelter.. All have large dogs that I would love to take but.. must respect moms wishes  Tomorrow i'm going to go to the local vets and ask them, Joeys vet knows us very well.. hopefully they know something! We are not wanting to rush into things, but the little dog does have to have certain characteristics... mainly good with kids, dogs, and cats


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The shelter in my mother's town is quite big and what they do is have a waiting list for particular breeds - so certain breeds never become publicly up for adoption, because they call the people on the waiting list first.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

That is good to know... thanks! I wish we didn't have this 'small dog, certain breed' boundary, I believe adopting would be a lot easier. That being said, there's a special little dog out there somewhere for us! We just have to find it


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Petfinder.com is a good source, both Rescues and Shelters list their dogs on this site.
My Roxy is adopted from one of the GR Rescues and I found my Remy listed on PF at my County Humane Society. 

The purebred dogs usually get adopted very quickly at shelters, check their listings frequently and as others have mentioned, get your name on a Wait List for the Breed you're looking for so they can contact you when one is available. 

Also, some of the Breed Specific Rescues will have *Courtesy Referral* *Listings* of dogs in need of homes. The dogs listed are not part of the Rescue Adoption Program. The owners list their contact information, you contact them directly, and you work out the details with the owner.

Best of luck to you in your search.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dog*

I think it would be best for Joey to meet the dog you are considering adopting.
Shelters always have dogs for adoption and they might let you bring Joey to meet them.

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...sb&fp=857a63a0043b6e81&ion=1&biw=1041&bih=502

http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search...NTARIO&lon=-75.7&pet_breed&startsearch=Search


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

We actually aren't looking anymore right now, we're in the process of selling our house and things would just be too crazy. We did make an agreement that in a few years I may be able to bring home another Golden  I'd rather that then a little breed


----------

